# Jack is back - "24" kommt 2014 zurück!



## zool (19 Mai 2013)

Ich bin ein echter Fan der Serie und freu mich wie ein Schnitzel)
:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Sachse (19 Mai 2013)

lat SJ wird erst drüber verhandelt, also immer locker bleiben


----------



## zool (19 Mai 2013)

KA wer SJ ist, aber Fox hat schon 12 Staffeln bestätigt, ob die dann zweistündige Episoden daraus machen damit man auf 24 kommt?)


----------



## itcr (19 Mai 2013)

SJ steht für serienjunkies . de

-> 24 - News zur Serie


----------



## jcaf23 (15 Aug. 2013)

Ich habe wirklich wollte, um zu starten.


----------



## darkbogen (9 Okt. 2013)

Wirklich is ja krass !


----------



## sakima (23 Feb. 2015)

Jack is the man!


----------

